# [Regular Season Game 29] Houston Rockets at Orlando Magic



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(17-11)/(21-7)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, December 23, 7:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Nelson / Carter / Pietrus / Lewis / Howard*


_*Preview*_


> The last time the Orlando Magic beat the Houston Rockets in central Florida, Dwight Howard was a high school sophomore, Vince Carter was a franchise savior in Canada and Tracy McGrady was one of the NBA's best scorers - while wearing an Orlando uniform.
> 
> Howard and Carter will look to help the Magic avoid an eighth straight home loss against Houston on Wednesday night, while the Rockets try for a fourth consecutive victory with McGrady playing a limited role off the bench.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Pure bull**** that we have yet another back to back. We're in the 3rd of 4 straight back to back sets.

I know if the Lakers ever had such a stretch hell would be raised all over.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Tough tough game and back-to-back in Orlando.:wlift:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Pure bull**** that we have yet another back to back. We're in the 3rd of 4 straight back to back sets.
> 
> I know if the Lakers ever had such a stretch hell would be raised all over.


Yeah dont get me started on that crap. Its insane that something like this even happened, then got over looked. And you are right, if the Lakers got this schedule, it would be all over ESPN/NBATV. Not to mention the Church of Kobe throwing their .02 into it as well.

Oh well. Go Rockets


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

its going to be a long night. Rockets are trying hard, but look tired


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good job for the Rockets not panicking there after that 1st Q. Surprisingly enough we are still very much in it. All depends how much gas we have after the half.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like we're losing our legs out there. ****in bull**** *** schedule.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

You could tell they were tired all game. **** this schedule.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Back-to-back game against the one of elite teams,our schedule really kills us.
Ariza (1-10 6p)is so inneffecient offensively that is killing us.


----------

